# Garter Snake



## JVorhe212 (Sep 24, 2004)

i recently got a Garter Snake and was wondering if they have fangs and i really dont feel like finding out the hard way so if anyone knows.... please lemme know... thanks in advance

PS. about how big do these snakes grow???


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

they have teeth like most snakes but not fangs, i used to catch them when i was young, they dont get that big

if they bite it wont feel good, but it will scare you more then hurt you
and if you get bit wash it out, you dont want to get some bad bacteria
thats all i can tell you


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Those are nice snakes!














,
My buddy has snakes like that, they bite him sometimes (the young ones) and he sais it doesn't hurt. But watch out with the big ones, bigger snakes, bigger teeth
For more info take a look Here.
Good luck with your snakes


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

moved to the english reptile forum


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I used to catch garter snakes when I was young. Nothing to worry about in terms of the bites. If they're quite small they might actually do more damage to themselves than you, because the teeth are more fragile. So be careful with that... And they don't grow very large at all.

What are you feeding it at the moment?


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

uhh not at all they have little pin shaped teeth and a ful grown can break the skin


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

they get about 4 feet


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Take a look Good site on keeping garters


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I feel I should mention that garters do have proteins in their saliva that, while too weak to be considered venom, can have a slight anticoagulant effect. In layman's terms, if you get bit and if it breaks the skin you may bleed for a little while longer than you would from a pinprick or other minor wound of a similar nature. They do not possess fangs like a rattlesnake or a copperhead does.

Don't let that stop you from keeping them, they're harmless and a real joy to keep.

-PK


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Wild caughts will have a musky smell to them for a couple of weeks to a month or so, just so you know. It does go away eventually but can be pretty strong at first.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yup completely harmless, nothing to worry about

got any pics?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i always catch a bunch in my back yard!

cool snakes


----------

